# Shheeerrrrrriiiiioooooouuuuuus ssss?



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I got an "Infraction" for 3 points for being a minor using that classifieds all I did was ask a question not like I was about to buy the bow or anything?! I now see why everyone hates mods..............


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't know they'd "infraction" you, lol, just for posting in the classifieds?

But yeah, a lot of us on here (including myself) have gotten infractions for using the classifieds. It is a rule though, so we should have to abide by it, like it or not...they're just tryin to keep us safe I guess.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah it's not that big of a deal...


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Got it today for putting an ad in. Too bad they are two weeks late and I got rid of my bow. Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you should get 3 more infractions for the over usage of the "post a thread" button. :laugh:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Your the one with 3,248 posts I only have 473 including this one....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im not saying that, im saying you post a lot of random, non archery stuff, I dont really care, and I was kidding about it all. haha :laugh:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> I got an "Infraction" for 3 points for being a minor using that classifieds all I did was ask a question not like I was about to buy the bow or anything?! I now see why everyone hates mods..............


not to be too personal but tell the truth, How old ru?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

hey i have been banned form the classifieds as well.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh I thought your pig friends found somebody else.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> hey i have been banned form the classifieds as well.


x2.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm 14 that's da truth... What's that supposed to mean Blake?? Ben sometimes the threads on here are the same ole same ole questions and stuff BO RING....


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Haha. I sold mine before they got me.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive been banned twice because of it. The thing that makes me mad was I had the money ready to pay. Its just the rules.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've been dinged.. then i grew up and the world is my oyster, lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol I wasn't even selling or buying I was just asking a question!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i use to be banned but then , Hey i turned 18


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> i've been dinged.. then i grew up and the world is my oyster, lol


+1



Aaron Groce said:


> i use to be banned but then , Hey i turned 18


+1

They finally caught me about 18 months ago...a little late considering I had already sold upwards of 25 items. Oh well, its not that big a deal, and there are definitely ways to get around it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

:shhh:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ Awesome man!


----------

